# ki-yi



## rcm243 (Jan 8, 2009)

I`ve heard people talk about ki-yi`s, what does a ki-yi sound like,and is there any place where I can hear this sound.I might be missing a sound that I haven`t tried. rcm 243


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

If I am not mistaken the Ki-Yi sounds alot like the wipped pup sound..


----------



## rcm243 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thats about what I was thinking,I`ve always called that a pup in distress and I have had resonable luck doing that.
rcm243


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Find a weiner dog and kick it. That's a ki yi.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How does one do the ki yi, with a hnad call?


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> How does one do the ki yi, with a hnad call?


Electronics!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> How does one do the ki yi, with a hnad call?


Blow into it.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

If you're using an open reed just use the very tip of it and slide to the very end using a lot of pressure. I, personally, think 90% of open reed ki yis sound like crap so I use my trust old diaphram calls for them.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

weasle414 said:


> Find a weiner dog and kick it. That's a ki yi.


 :rollin: lmao


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Honestly, though, the wiener dog thing is true! My friend has a 7 lb wieny and one day she "accidentaly" got sat on. Sounded exactly like my coyote pup yips!


----------

